
Inside Uber: Math, Money, and Metrics - thoughtpeddler
http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/15/uber/
======
samstave
I have been using Uber a LOT - several times a week, for work.

I live in an area of SF where it is difficult to get a cab - and was
previously banned from a couple cab companies because they would never show up
and I would call 3 different companies to get them to pick me up.

FUCK THAT.

I never use any other cab service if I can help it.

I fly in and out of SFO several times a month - a metered cab to/from SFO and
my house is $55 not including tip. Uber is flat of $65 - its more
professional, includes the tip - already has my CC details and no money
exchanges hands. ITS AWESOME.

Plus the drivers are typically really cool, have candies and water bottles in
the cars for you.

The only complaint I have about Uber is the receipts.

I want to be able to TAG my ride with information about what project it should
be billed to.

I want the little map details that you can see on the uber.com site included
in the receipt.

This is the best cab services there is. I have been probably spending ~$400 a
month on it - and its totally worth it.

~~~
klochner
If it's just in one city (e.g., SF), I wonder why people don't find a good
private car service and save the X% Uber overhead.

I'm as far from SFO as you can get in SF and my Mercedes car service to the
airport is $45, and $20 for anywhere within the city.

~~~
samstave
I used to have several black car drivers I would call, for date nights etc.
and had similar rates.

With Uber, I have the convenience of the CC handling, the receipts and the
power of many more cars available to me than I would if I was only calling one
guy, like I used to.

Uber takes 20% of the sale, the car company then splits the 80% remainder at
some % level. The last driver I had mentioned that he was trying to hire three
more drivers. He has the cars - but has a hard time trying to find drivers.

He said that the drivers can make between 3 and 4 thousand per month. Which is
great. I recommended a friend who has a degree in cartography but cant find a
job. 4K/month is a great salary for anyone struggling in this economy.

The iphone app is fantastic. Call the car, see it on the map, get a txt when
they arrive - or the driver calls if he needs better directions.

You don't get that with a private car.

Although - There is CERTAINLY a market for an open version of the Uber app.

Imagine the open-cab concept - works just like Uber - but drivers register
their availability in the app and users make pickup requests just the same.
The drivers select the client they are going to get - and the app manages the
queues.

Totally doable.

------
GFischer
It's good that they acknowledge politics, but I'd still be very worried.

The U.S. is more lax than Europe or the South American countries I know in
that regard - Uber or AirBnB would have been shut down as soon as they showed
up on politicians' and unions' radars.

Software for taxi dispatch works reasonably well, here in Uruguay the main
taxi fleet has GPS and a maximum of 3 minutes for showing up.

------
lzy
On marketing, the article mentioned...

"This may never be needed, however, as he also points out that they have a
“blessed” viral loop of seven: for every seven rides, a new rider is
acquired."

What exactly does the last line mean?

